# Guernsey County Bass Association - We're still Here



## Skimmer (May 9, 2011)

The Guernsey County Bass Association IS still fishing. Please take a look at our new site for our 2011 schedule and other info. http://www.fishgcba.webs.com
We've only fished one tourney so far this year because of the high water, so it's not to late to get in the points race. Hope to see some new faces at the next tourney!


----------



## Skimmer (May 9, 2011)

fishGCBA.net


----------

